# Work Visa Cancellation (pink slip)



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

My company applied for a work visa for me through DIFC since 2.5 months ago. Everytime |I used to ask them about it, they used to say it is under process. I sent a friend (PRO) to DIFC with a copy of my passport and they told me that the visa is issued and recieved by the company.

When I sent an email to the company and confronted them, they told me that they dont want me to work for them anymore. They didnt mention that my visa is already issues. I tried to email them again and call them but they stopped replying to me.

What can I do in this situation. I can not make any visit visa to the UAE now to search for a new job and they told me at DIFC if my visa expires and is not cancelled formally, my name will still be in the system and I wouldnt be able to get another visa. 

What can I do now?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear.. Sounds like your company surely is jerking you around. The visa process has now been converted into an online system, which means you don't have to have a physical copy of the visa with you when you come to the country (like you did before). At the airport visa counter, just give them your name and they will pull it up from the system and you will be good. So if the visa has been issued you could technically just show up at the airport, claim that visa and enter the country. Having said that, maybe the company has already started the process of cancelling your visa (which would leave you stranded at the airport). Or once you show up at their door, they will start the cancellation procedure (in which case you have a month to leave).. Hope this helps.. good luck ..


----------



## baba17 (Mar 10, 2015)

*pink visa cancellation*

My employer has decided to cancel my pink visa before expiry. How long do I have to stay in the uae after this cancellation


----------

